

Ask HN: My data startup and where to go from here - jtchang

Hey all. I have been working on a product that helps sellers that use PayPal with reporting.<p>I have been working on it solo but wanted some collective advice on where I should head. I am having issues trying to penetrate the market and getting early adoption.<p>I feel like my marketing copy is a bit lacking so that is what I will be working on in the next few days. Comments are definitely welcome.<p>The service is at https://www.stratismo.com/
======
jtchang
Clickable link: <https://www.stratismo.com/>

